# Fur Loss-Please help!:)



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

HI it's bubbles&squeak here. My little girl has lost quite a bit of fur around her face and behind her ears. Do you guys have any idea of what could have caused this? Some things that may have something to do with it may be her age. I have had her since February 18 last year. She lived on her own because her sister had to be put down. Her fur is also getting lighter. 
Thanks for any help I can get!
Bubbles&squeak xxx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she's on her own, you're not looking at barbering. Other options include skin diseases like ringworm or sometimes scratching from mites becomes intense enough to de-fur an area. Could you take a photo of the affected area clear enough to see the skin? Old age gives you a thinning of the fur, but not bare patches. A smooth outline on the bare patch is more indicative of ringworm, while red bleedy skin is an artifact from the scratching.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

It's not the greatest picture, as she doesn't tend to keep still. It's mainly around her eyes, and behind her ears. 
Thank you for replying!
bubbles&squeakxxxx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it just me of does the skin look a bit flakey too.

I'd treat for the obvious first, so ivermectin for any parasites then athletes foot powder for fungle infection. If no joy I'd then try something like baytril in case it's something like an inner ear infection making her scratch.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you think I should take her to the vets?<3 
Thank you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you don't feel comfortable treating her yourself with ivermectin and fungal meds, the vet can help provide those things. Neither is prescription-only, and it will cost you a lot less to do it yourself. Whether you take her to the vet is up to what you're comfortable with, and nobody's going to judge you either way. Most of us breeders do our own vetwork because we know our mice better than most vets do.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah okay, thank you. But as im only 14, are there any tips?
Thank you for all the help guysxxxxxxx


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

bubbles&squeak said:


> Ah okay, thank you. But as im only 14, are there any tips?
> Thank you for all the help guysxxxxxxx


For mites
Not sure which country your in but an easily obtainable product in the UK that contains ivermectin is Beaphar spot on, you just dont need to put an entire pipette just 2 drops somewhere on the neck/back then repeat as per instructions if needed, have found one treatment to be enough.

You can get it from pets at home or amazon, would hope its an international product
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Ant...erbils/dp/B001UASTSO/ref=pd_vtp_petsupplies_4

I have also successfully used a super diluted tea tree oil, so a few drops in sprayer with water, shake it up to mix as it will separate then sprayed this on to mouse and tub it lives it, needed repeating but did the trick.

For fungal
You would need a basic powder from the supermarket/chemist that treats athletes foot. I have never applied this directly myself I have always just cleaned the tub and mixed it with the shavings, only a bit as better to have to repeat than over dose.

General
Best to throw out anything that mites could live in so anything made of wood, you can soak them and clean them but I prefer to bin and start fresh. And up the cleaning to keep any active mites down to a minimum. If you suspect bedding (shavings, straw, hay) then if you have a big freezer put it in there to try and kill off or at least reduce any nasties.

You are going to need your parents help in buying some of this most likely but i'm sure they will if you show them exactly what you need.

Hope it helps, you mouse may just be getting on, but definitely worth treating just in case.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, thank you! This really helps, it midnight here now, so i will speak to them in the morning about it. Thanks again, bubbles&squeak xxx


----------

